# Hayling 27th now ROYAL WINCHESTER



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 23, 2016)

Change of plan for this one, now playing at the Royal at 8am on Tuesday. Currently:

Myself
Louise
Paperboy
PuttputtSteve
Fragger

At least 1 more would be nice to make up a couple of 3 balls if anyone else is tempted?


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 23, 2016)

Whats the green fee Gordon?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 23, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Whats the green fee Gordon?
		
Click to expand...

Simon says........   ........ Â£25

Actually, that's what the website says. Coming to join us?


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 23, 2016)

Leave of absence request submitted and approved! Must be xmas...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 23, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Leave of absence request submitted and approved! Must be xmas...

Click to expand...

Nice one Paul, see you bright and early Tuesday morning.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 26, 2016)

Sorry guys afraid I'm going to have to drop out, been struck down with the dreaded lurgy


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 26, 2016)

oh no

anybody else fancy a knock around Royal Winchester Tomorrow the 27th 

get well soon Hacker , is it Manthrax?


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 26, 2016)

Manthrax manflu and everything else in between. The air ambulance is currently at standby on the front lawn and an emergency chicken soup parcel is being delivered #prayforpaul


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 27, 2016)

What a really lovely day, shame you missed it Paul.

Frosty at first, but the greens were still receptive, Simon (paperboy) decided his ankle wouldnt allow him to play, so he walked with the rest of us
Drive4Show, PuttputtSteve and The Lovely Louise.

Course was in very good condition and an honourable draw was declared

Thanks so much to Simon & Steve for hosting

Certainly recommend the course, some lovely elevated tees and the clubhouse and food are top knotch

Check it out


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2016)

Who were the pairs?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			Who were the pairs?
		
Click to expand...

Gordon & Louise v Fragger & Steve

parred the last to square the match


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Gordon & Louise v Fragger & Steve

parred the last to square the match 

Click to expand...

Obviously throwing the balls up or lowest & highest together wasn't an option, he's very possessive of Louise &#128540; But, with all the shots you both had you should have put it on them &#128540;&#127948;&#65039;&#9971;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2016)

Fish said:



			Obviously throwing the balls up or lowest & highest together wasn't an option, *he's very possessive of Louise* ï˜œ But, with all the shots you both had you should have put it on them ï˜œïŒï¸â›³
		
Click to expand...

Well somebody's got to carry him & Fragger's back isn't up to it so probably for the bestâ€¦â€¦.. 

Merry Christmas Gordon :cheers:  (and Fragger & Louise :cheers: :cheers


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 27, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Gordon & Louise v Fragger & Steve

parred the last to square the match 

Click to expand...

Many have tried and failed, still only 1 defeat to our name and that was because Slasher and Richard had to resort to injuring me  

Really fun game today, many thanks to Simon and Steve for hosting and good to finally get a game with the Fragger  :thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 27, 2016)

Pleasure as always, was nice to have a wonder around before coming a social member in the new year!

Will be a nomad looking for games &#128514;


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Dec 28, 2016)

Really enjoyed playing with Phil, Gordon and Louise.  Look forward to the return match  -  hopefully when the weather's warmer and the greens aren't frozen solid.

Simon enjoyed the walk, but managed to trap himself in the toilets half way round.  We thought he'd snuck back to the clubhouse for a pint or three until he was released by the staff and re-joined us on the 12th hole.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 28, 2016)

PuttPuttSteve said:



			Simon enjoyed the walk, but managed to trap himself in the toilets half way round.  We thought he'd snuck back to the clubhouse for a pint or three until he was released by the staff and re-joined us on the 12th hole. 

Click to expand...

I thought we'd agreed not to mention that Steve. I mean, what sort of plonker could possibly manage to get themself trapped in the toilet in the middle of a golf course for half an hour 

:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Many have tried and failed, still only 1 defeat to our name and that was because Slasher and Richard had to resort to injuring me  

:
		
Click to expand...

I need to find a partner,I think a couple of us old boys wouldn't need to crock you to get a result !


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I need to find a partner,I think a couple of us old boys wouldn't need to crock you to get a result !
		
Click to expand...

I'd partner you Chris, if you'll have me that is &#129300;


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'd partner you Chris, if you'll have me that is &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Of course I would Robin - if they accept the challenge!


----------



## richart (Dec 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Of course I would Robin - if they accept the challenge!
		
Click to expand...

 You really think the lovely Louise will want to play with two old farts. Gordon is quite enough for her.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2016)

richart said:



			You really think the lovely Louise will want to play with two old farts. Gordon is quite enough for her.

Click to expand...

I played around with her once Before!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 28, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I played around with her once Before!
		
Click to expand...

I may have meant " a round" !


----------

